# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Jual Alat Ukur Ikan / Fish Meter Hiroshi

## asnanto

Hallo om semua.......pada kesempatan ini saya ingin menawarkan / menjual alat ukur ikan atau fish meter hiroshi ukuran 65 cm.

Alat ini dijual dengan harga *Rp.500.000,- per unit* belum termasuk ongkos kirim.Bagi yang berminat bisa melakukan *pemesanan lewat posting di thread ini* atau bisa juga melalui *whatsapp di 0821-2702-8360.

*Setiap unit yang terjual akan didonasikan ke koi-s sebesar Rp.50.000,- terima kasih.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjokferry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ymardiansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TED

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## k4uts4r

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

